# Importing .IAF files to Outlook 2003



## yorkie004 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

I am trying to import Outlook Express 6 .IAF files containing my email account details to Outlook 2003. I can export the files to a floppy ok, but when try to import the files through the Import Wizard all I receive is the message 'No internet accounts were found to import'. There is no option to specify a place to search for the files and I have tried copying the files to the Outlook directory but that doesn't work. Can anyone tell me where I should place the files so Outlook can load them?

Yorkie004


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

IAF files from Outlook Express are only compatible with Outlook up to 2000. They do not work with Outlook 2003.
If you don't want to re-enter the info manually then you'll need to import the account files back into Outlook Express and then from Outlook, import the account details from Outlook Express.


----------



## yorkie004 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks. I have managed to transfer the acoounts to Outlook 2000, but I can only export from 2000 to .IAF files. As I have built myself a new PC with Outlook 2003 and I had hoped to automate the transfer process, but it appears I will just have to complete the task manually.


----------

